# Γλωσσικό ιδίωμα



## yannis (Sep 16, 2010)

Χαίρετε, είμαι καινούριος στο forum. Δεν είμαι φιλόλογος αλλά προσπαθώ να μιλάω σωστά ελληνικά γιατί το θεωρώ δείγμα πολιτισμού. Γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα γιατί νομίζω ότι εδώ θα βρω κάποια απάντηση. Θέλω να αναφερθώ σε ένα θέμα που είναι αδύνατον να μην έχει παρατηρηθεί από κάποιον που έχει διδαχθεί τη νεοελληνική γλώσσα, δε γνωρίζω όμως αν έχει συζητηθεί ποτέ. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι χρησιμοποιείται από ένα ποσοστό των Ελλήνων η συνήθεια να προφέρουν κάποιες φορές τις συλλαβές -νι- και -λι-, ανεξάρτητα από το αν γράφεται με -ι- ή με -ει- και τη θέση τους στη δομή μιας λέξης, με ιδιαίτερο τρόπο που θυμίζει τις λατινικές συλλαβές -gni- και -gli-. Είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι είναι φαινόμενο που κληρονομείται από γενιά σε γενιά και παρατηρείται κυρίως σε συντηρητικά άτομα. Στην οικογένειά μου δε χρησιμοποιεί κανείς αυτό το ιδίωμα, αν μπορώ να το ονομάσω έτσι, και δεν έχω ρωτήσει κάποιον που το χρησιμοποιεί γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα το λάβει ως προσβολή. Δε γνωρίζω επίσης αν έχει τις ρίζες του σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τόπο της Ελλάδας. Μπορεί να θεωρηθεί γλωσσικό ιδίωμα; Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη στην αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία που να το κατατάσσει ως κατάλοιπο, ή παράγωγό της; Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!


----------



## sarant (Sep 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα, καλώς ηρθες στο φόρουμ.
Η προφορά του νι και λι με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις (gni, gli) δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί γλωσσικό ιδίωμα, ίσως μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα μιας διαλέκτου. Το έχουν μωραΐτες, θαρρώ (π.χ. η Αμαλία στο Παραπέντε) αλλά όχι μόνο. Το έχω κι εγώ σε ένα βαθμό, ας πούμε (που γεννήθηκα στην Αθήνα από ανθρώπους που δεν γεννήθηκαν στο Μωριά) και καθόλου δεν με ενοχλεί, αντίθετα μου επιτρέπει να βγάζω συμπεράσματα για όσους ενοχλούνται ή βγάζουν συμπεράσματα από αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2010)

Επίσης το έχουν και στην Κρήτη, στο Ηράκλειο συγκεκριμένα. Edit: τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν ξέρει κανείς να μας πει αν έχει γίνει καμιά μελέτη η οποία να αφορά την κατά τόπους προφορά των ελληνικών και το αν αυτή έχει επηρεαστεί από τους εκάστοτε κατακτητές (π.χ. Ενετούς) ή όχι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2010)

Και στη Λαμία. 
Με πρόλαβες με το Ηράκλειο· το ακούω συχνά από Ηρακλειώτες.
Ιρακινούς, σύμφωνα με τους Χανιώτες, οι οποίοι αποκαλούνται Κούρδοι από τους Ηρακλειώτες και... μύλος. 
Καλωσόρισες, Yanni.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 17, 2010)

Κάποτε, στο φροντιστήριο ελληνικών, είχα έναν καθηγητή (Αθηναίο μεν, με γονείς αρκάδες ωστόσο) με έντονη την συγκεκριμμένη προφορά. Σε κάποια άσκηση αρχαίων ελληνικών, οπού όλοι είχαμε κάνει το ίδιο λάθος (είχαμε κλίνει ένα ουσιαστικό με τα δεδομένα της δημοτικής κι ουχί της αρχαίας), μας έφερε το γλαφυρότατο παράδειγμα οτι '' ...οι αρχαίοι ημών ΔΕΝ έλεγαν Ο ΣΩΛΙΕΝΑΣ -ΤΟΥ ΣΩΛΙΕΝΑ, αλλά Ο ΣΩΛΙΕΝ - ΤΟΥ ΣΩΛΙΕΝΟΣ''. (η εσκεμμένη ανορθογραφία για να μιμιθώ την προφορά). Εε, μετά ούτε γελάσαμε, ούτε ξανακάναμε το λάθος.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 17, 2010)

Και στη Μυτιλήνη, επίσης.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Η Αμαλία έχει γράψει ιστορία τελικά. Στη Βικιπαίδεια:

Αμαλία Αντωνοπούλου (Ζέτα Μακρυπούλια): [...] Κατάγεται από την Τρίπολη και πρόκειται για το χαρακτήρα που ανέδειξε την επαρχιώτικη προφορά του ουρανικού νι και λι.

Και κάποιος Σαραντάκος στο μπλογκ του :) περιγράφει απολαυστικά την προφορά (όπως απολαυστική είναι κάθε προσπάθεια να περιγράψεις μια προφορά με λέξεις):

Και για να το φέρω στα δικά μας, έχω την εντύπωση ότι λίγα ιδιωματικά στοιχεία είναι τόσο «στιγματισμένα» κοινωνιογλωσσικά όσο ένα νότιο καρανότιο στοιχείο: η ουρανική προφορά του _λάμδα_ και του _νι_ παντού και πάντα πριν από το -_ι_-, όταν δηλαδή η γλώσσα καμπουριάζει και έρχεται να κολλήσει ασφυκτικά στον ουρανίσκο με κάθε -_ι_- που ακολουθεί, και για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε ακόμα, όπως πρόφερε το _λι_ και το _νι_ η Αμαλία στο «Παρά Πέντε». Μια κοπέλα σαν τα κρύα τα νερά γινόταν γελοία επειδή μιλούσε μοραΐτικα!​
Σχολιάζει ωστόσο ο Τιπούκειτος ως neostipoukeitos εκεί:
Ως βορειοελλαδίτης διαμαρτύρομαι εντόνως, διότι βλέπω τα ουρανικά νι και λι να βαφτίζονται μοραΐτικα. Η ουράνωση είναι χαρακτηριστικό πολλών ιδιωμάτων, και όχι μόνο των νοτίων. Θα διακινδύνευα μάλιστα την εικασία ότι η μη ουρανική προφορά είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη εξέλιξη, που ίσως ξεκίνησε από την Αττική, ενδεχομένως σε μια προσπάθεια να διαφοροποιηθούν οι γκάγκαροι από τη βορειονοτιοϊδιωματική πλέμπα. Ακούστε παλιές ηχογραφήσεις με απαγγελίες, λ.χ., του Ροντήρη ή της Λαμπέτη, και θα διαπιστώσετε πως το _ν_ και το _λ_ σε περιβάλλον πριν από _ι_ προφέρονται με εντονότερο τον ουρανικό παρά τον φατνιακό χαρακτήρα τους.​


----------



## sarant (Sep 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και κάποιος Σαραντάκος στο μπλογκ του :) περιγράφει απολαυστικά την προφορά (όπως απολαυστική είναι κάθε προσπάθεια να περιγράψεις μια προφορά με λέξεις):
> 
> Και για να το φέρω στα δικά μας, έχω την εντύπωση ότι λίγα ιδιωματικά στοιχεία είναι τόσο «στιγματισμένα» κοινωνιογλωσσικά όσο ένα νότιο καρανότιο στοιχείο: η ουρανική προφορά του _λάμδα_ και του _νι_ παντού και πάντα πριν από το -_ι_-, όταν δηλαδή η γλώσσα καμπουριάζει και έρχεται να κολλήσει ασφυκτικά στον ουρανίσκο με κάθε -_ι_- που ακολουθεί, και για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε ακόμα, όπως πρόφερε το _λι_ και το _νι_ η Αμαλία στο «Παρά Πέντε». Μια κοπέλα σαν τα κρύα τα νερά γινόταν γελοία επειδή μιλούσε μοραΐτικα!​



Το διάβαζα, το ξαναδιάβαζα, ήμουν βέβαιος πως εγώ δεν το έχω γράψει αυτό. Και πράγματι δεν το έχω γράψει, διότι είναι ένα άρθρο που το έγραψε ο Ηλεφούφουτος. Οπότε, για να μη φωνάζει ο Καίσαρας: κάποιος Ηλεφούφουτος στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου περιγράφει...


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2010)

Άλλ' αντ' άλλων. Αλλά εδώ τα δικά μας δεν θυμόμαστε, τα άλλα των άλλων θα θυμόμαστε ή των άλλων αντ' άλλων;


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης το έχουν και στην Κρήτη, στο Ηράκλειο συγκεκριμένα. [...]


 
Επιβεβαίωση, με μπόλικα gli και gni.

Ο ακροβάτης - Μιχάλης Σταυρακάκης 
(μουσική και στίχοι: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης)




Για ιδέστε όλοι τον ακροβάτη
που τραμπαλίζεται
για ιδέστε όλοι τον ξενομπάτη
πως δε ζαλίζεται​ 
Για ιδέστε τον ακροβάτη που κι όταν πέφτει γελά
και ποτέ δεν κλαίει, ποτέ δεν κλαίει​ 
Για ιδέστε που 'χει το ερημοπούλι
αίμα στο φτερό
πετά κι ας το 'βρε θανάτου βόλι
κόντρα στον καιρό​ 
Με τον καιρό να 'ναι κόντρα έχει τιμή σαν πετάς
να μένεις μόνος, να μένεις μόνος​ 
Για ιδέστε όλοι, δέστε και μένα
άλλο δε ζητώ
που 'χω στους ώμους φτερά σπασμένα
και ακροβατώ​ 
Γύρισε κάτω η μέρα κι ακόμη εσύ να φανείς
μην κλαις, πουλί μου, μην κλαις, πουλί μου​ 
Για τους ξενομπάτες.​


----------



## yannis (Sep 18, 2010)

Μόλις ήμουν έτοιμος να πω ότι η προφορά των ουρανικών νι και λι χρησιμοποιείται μεν ευρέως στην καθομιλουμένη, αλλά δε συναντάται δε ποτέ στη μουσική, στα τραγούδια με στίχο. Με πρόλαβες όμως, daeman, και το τραγούδι που δημοσίευσες μου θύμισε ότι και ο Ξυλούρης τραγουδούσε με ουρανικά νι και λι, αλλά πιο διακριτικά.


----------



## sarant (Sep 18, 2010)

Πολλοί τραγουδιστές προσπαθούν συνειδητά να αποφύγουν το ουρανικό νι και λι, με αποτέλεσμα που φαίνεται.

Υπάρχει πάντως κι ένα τραγούδι ειδικά γραμμένο, το "Φιλί φιλί με λυτρώνεις" της Αμαλίας:


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2010)

Συμφωνώντας με τον sarant, βγάζω κι εγώ συμπεράσματα (συνήθως όχι κολακευτικά) γι' αυτούς που ενοχλούνται από αυτή την προφορά, η οποία όχι μόνο είναι διαδεδομένη αλλά αν προσέξετε παλιές ταινίες έτσι μιλάνε οι παλιοί ηθοποιοί, οι οποίοι είχαν κάνει ορθοφωνία πολύ περισσότερο από τους σημερινούς. Αν μη τι άλλο εδώ έχει κάμποσα:
Μακρυνή μητέρα 

και δε νομίζω ότι λέει κανένας ότι η Ειρήνη Παππά μιλάει χωριάτικα.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 20, 2010)

Μαζί κι ο Εμπειρίκος -- π.χ. από 3:45 και μετά "μια μέρα για να γίνει, μια δόξα κοινή, μια δόξα πανανθρώπινη, η δόξα των Ελλήνων":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPtXZdgKOK8


----------



## Costas (Sep 20, 2010)

Ίσως να τους δώσουμε υψηλότερη περιωπή γράφοντάς τα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες: gni και gli, όπως έκαναν οι Βενετοί με τα ελληνικά τοπωνύμια στους χάρτες τους;


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

yannis said:


> Χαίρετε, είμαι καινούριος στο forum. Δεν είμαι φιλόλογος αλλά προσπαθώ να μιλάω σωστά ελληνικά γιατί το θεωρώ δείγμα πολιτισμού. [...] Είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι είναι φαινόμενο που κληρονομείται από γενιά σε γενιά και παρατηρείται κυρίως σε συντηρητικά άτομα. Στην οικογένειά μου δε χρησιμοποιεί κανείς αυτό το ιδίωμα, αν μπορώ να το ονομάσω έτσι, και δεν έχω ρωτήσει κάποιον που το χρησιμοποιεί γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα το λάβει ως προσβολή.



Διαπιστώνω ότι υπάρχει μια σύγχυση στο πως θεωρείται "δείγμα πολιτισμού" το να μιλάει κανείς "σωστά ελληνικά". Τα "σωστά ελληνικά" μου φαίνονται τόσο λάθος όσο και η κυπριακή διάλεκτος. Ποιο είναι το μέτρο που θα καθορίσει την "ορθότητα" της επίσημης γλώσσας, η δημοτική γλώσσα με τους κανόνες της γραμματικής της; Η γλώσσα αλλάζει συνεχώς, αναδιαμορφώνεται από ξένες επιρροές και εσωτερικές διεργασίες. Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες είχαν πάμπολλες διαλέκτους και ιδιώματα, το πιο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι τα ομηρικά έπη που περιέχουν αιολικούς ιωνικούς και δωρικούς τύπους ταυτόχρονα.

Όταν λέει ο Γιάννης "προσπαθώ να μιλάω σωστά ελληνικά γιατί το θεωρώ δείγμα πολιτισμού", τι να πούμε σ' αυτόν που μιλάει τσακώνικα; Είναι μήπως απολίτιστος; Μήπως πρέπει να τον "διορθώνουμε" για να μιλάει επιτέλους τα "σωστά ελληνικά" γιατί αρμόζει σε κάποιον -αόριστα αιτιολογημένο- υψηλό πολιτισμό; Η νεότερη ελληνική ιστορία έχει άφθονα κεφάλαια για το θέμα των ιδιωμάτων και των μειονοτικών γλωσσών, που έπεσαν θύματα της κρατικής πολιτικής για "ομοιογένεια" και "καθαρότητα" διότι φρονεί πως ο ελληνικός πολιτισμός είναι ανώτερος όλων ενώ οι άλλοι δεν είναι ελληνικοί άρα δεν είναι και πολιτισμοί.

Όλοι που ήμασταν μαθητές στο σχολείο, θυμόμαστε τη λοιδορία -κι ενίοτε το ξύλο- που έτρωγαν τα παιδιά που δεν ήταν/μιλούσαν "ακριβώς σαν και μας". Παράδειγμα, οι Κρητικοί που μετακόμισαν σε άλλες περιοχές της χώρας έχουν άφθονες αναμνήσεις κακοποίησης από συμμαθητές και δασκάλους - αυτά σε παλιότερες εποχές, σήμερα δεν έχω γνώση για το αν συμβαίνει ακόμα εκτεταμένα η καταπίεση ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών (γλωσσικών, κοινωνικών) και το εύρος της. 

Θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ και σε άλλα σχετικά ζητήματα με άφθονα παραδείγματα αλλά φοβάμαι πως θα ξεφύγουμε από τη θεματική του νήματος (κι έχω να τελειώσω ένα ποστ που με κούρασε ιδιαίτερα). Αλλά αφιερώνω σε όλους την περίφημη σκηνή με το "εμάρψαπθρρρρ" από το Amacord του παμμέγιστου Φελλίνι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2010)

SLY said:


> Παράδειγμα, οι Κρητικοί που μετακόμισαν σε άλλες περιοχές της χώρας έχουν άφθονες αναμνήσεις κακοποίησης από συμμαθητές και δασκάλους - αυτά σε παλιότερες εποχές, σήμερα δεν έχω γνώση για το αν συμβαίνει ακόμα εκτεταμένα η καταπίεση ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών (γλωσσικών, κοινωνικών) και το εύρος της.


Επίσης (μια και πιάσαμε και τις παλιότερες εποχές) οι Μανιάτες και Κρητικοί (τι ειρωνεία... :)) χωροφύλακες που ήρθαν πάνω σ' εμάς όταν απελευθερώθηκε η Μακεδονία, και απαγόρεψαν όλους τους χορούς και τα τραγούδια του τόπου μας επειδή ήταν και καλά "βουλγάρικα".


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

Zazula, αυτό είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα που θέλω να ασχοληθώ κάποια στιγμή στο Jungle Report. Πάντως η συγκεκριμένη αναφορά μου αφορά την μεταπολιτευτική εποχή, εσύ πήγες πολύ πίσω... Αλλά κάποια πράματα πρέπει να ειπωθούν επιτέλους, να μην βαυκαλιζόμαστε με ανωτερότητες και "ορθότητες".


----------



## nikosl (Sep 20, 2010)

απορία: το gni και το gli αναφέρονται σε αυτό το νήμα ως λατινικά. Ιταλικά ναι, στα λατινικά δε νομίζω ότι υπήρχε αυτή η προφορά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Μαζί κι ο Εμπειρίκος



Γόνος καλής οικογενείας, άρα μιλούσε τα ελληνικά της καλής κοινωνίας κι όχι τα χωριάτικα 
Φίλη που σπούδασε στη Φιλοσοφική μου είχε πει ότι ένας καθηγητής γλωσσολογίας είχε πει σε απάντηση σχετικής ερώτησης ότι εφόσον η πελοποννησιακή διάλεκτος είναι η επίσημη γλώσσα της Ελλάδας, η προφορά αυτή είναι η ορθή, με αποτέλεσμα να φύγουν οι μισοί φοιτητές σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας, να αρχίσουν να πετάνε πράματα κλπ κλπ.  Προφανώς κάποιοι τα παίρνουν πολύ σοβαρά αυτά. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δε θυμάμαι να έφαγε ποτέ ξύλο κανένα παιδί γιατί μιλούσε χωριάτικα, αν και είχαμε έναν Γιαννιώτη στην τάξη. 
Στο πανεπιστήμιο μια φορά ένας Αγρινιώτης που πραγματικά δύσκολα τον καταλάβαινες ρώτησε κάτι και ο μόνος που του κατάλαβε και του απάντησε ήταν ένας Κύπριος, με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίσουν ακαταλαβίστικο διάλογο οι δύό τους κι ο καθηγητής, άρτι αφιχθείς εξ ΗΠΑ, το έπαιζε milao ligo to elinikos, τους κοίταζε έντρομος.


----------



## yannis (Sep 20, 2010)

Αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα SLY πρέπει να διευκρινίσω ότι είπα ότι προσπαθώ να μιλάω σωστά ελληνικά και ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι δείγμα πολιτισμού γιατί έγραψα πρώτη φορά στο forum και θέλησα να κάνω καλή εντύπωση. Δεν ανέφερα κάπου ότι όποιος χρησιμοποιεί ουρανική προφορά στο νι και λι είναι απολίτιστος. Σωστά ελληνικά όμως δε μιλάει. Και αυτό γιατί μια γλώσσα καθορίζεται από ένα σύνολο κανόνων γραμματικής και συντακτικού του γραπτού λόγου. Αν δεν ακολουθείς αυτούς τους κανόνες δε μιλάς σωστά τη γλώσσα. Είναι γνωστό ότι πρώτα εμφανίστηκε ο προφορικός λόγος και έπειτα ο γραπτός. Μια γλώσσα όμως, τουλάχιστο στη σημερινή εποχή που η γλωσσολογία είναι επιστήμη, μια γλώσσα καθορίζεται από το γραπτό λόγο, εκτός από αυτές που έχουν μόνο προφορικό. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ιδιώματα. Κάτι ανάλογο με τη σχέση θρησκείας και αίρεσης. Η ουρανική προφορά των νι και λι δεν είναι διάλεκτος. Ίσως αποτελεί τμήμα διαλέκτου αλλά είναι δύσκολο να ορισθεί για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω ξανά, γνωρίζει κάποιος πού έχει τις ρίζες του; Δεν εννοώ τοπολογικά. Μπορεί να διατυπωθεί με κάποιο τρόπο εγγράφως, έστω και στα αρχαία ελληνικά αν χρησιμοποιούταν και εκείνο τον καιρό; Έχει σχέση με τα λατινικά gni και gli;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2010)

Καλησπέρα,
νομίζω ότι το ερώτημά σου είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Από όσο ξέρω, κανείς δεν ξέρει πώς ακριβώς προφέρονταν τα αρχαία ελληνικά. Επίσης, από όσο ξέρω, αυτό το gni και gli δεν υπήρχε στα λατινικά, θα μας ενημερώσουν όμως οι ειδικότεροι επί αυτού.

Ψάχνοντας περισσότερο στο φόρουμ εδώ, αλλά και σε άλλα ιστολόγια και φόρουμ για την ελληνική γλώσσα, ίσως ανακαλύψεις ότι πολλές φορές οι γραμματικές χρησιμεύουν ως σύνολο κανόνων για την εκμάθηση και τη χρήση της γλώσσας, ωστόσο σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ευαγγέλιο, γι' αυτό και αναθεωρούνται ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη της κάθε γλώσσας. Θέλω να πω, δηλαδή, ότι μια γλώσσα καθορίζεται από τη χρήση (δηλαδή και το γραπτό και τον προφορικό λόγο), και όχι από τη γραμματική της.

Όσο για την προφορά στην οποία αναφέρεσαι, δε νομίζω ότι δεν είναι «σωστά» ελληνικά. Απλώς δεν είναι η «standard» προφορά των ελληνικών που διδάσκεται κανείς όταν τα μαθαίνει ως ξένος. 

Για να δώσω ένα διαφορετικό παράδειγμα, δε νομίζω ότι θα έλεγε κανείς ότι τα αγγλικά του Λονδίνου είναι πιο σωστά από τα αγγλικά του Λίβερπουλ, παρόλο που τα τελευταία προφέρονται με διαφορετική προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2010)

Πάντως, προτού μπερδευτούμε στα πλοκάμια κάποιας υπερβολικής ή υποκριτικής πολιτικής ορθότητας (γιατί κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερα και τα δύο τέρατα, αν και όχι εδώ, ελπίζω), να δηλώσω ότι κι εγώ προσπαθώ να μιλάω και να γράφω αυτό που εγώ θεωρώ σωστά ελληνικά επειδή το θεωρώ καλύτερο από το να μη μιλάω και να μη γράφω αυτό που εγώ θεωρώ σωστά ελληνικά (δικηγόρος δεν θα το είχε πει καλύτερα).


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 20, 2010)

Δεν το είχα δει αυτό το νήμα... 

Να πω λοιπόν ότι όπως και τα αγγλικά που διδασκόμαστε είναι τα οξφορδιανά αγγλικά και λέμε με άπταιστη προφορά The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain...  αντί να λέμε δε μπους και δε πουμπ που λένε οι Μανκουνιανοί και οι Λιβερπούλιανς ή Γουέι γιου γκόοοοινγκ, μαν που λένε οι Τζόρντις στο Νιουκάσλ. :)

έτσι και τα ελληνικά που διδασκόμαστε είναι τα - πώς να τα πω - αθηναϊκά (νάτο πάλι το κατεστημένο της Αθήνας...) στα οποία δεν έχει θέση το νι και το λι της Αμαλίας, το οποίο τελικά λέγεται σε όλη την Ελλάδα και όλοι οι τόποι ερίζουν για την πατρότητά του. Τόσο μάλιστα που με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι μερικές φορές μήπως αυτή είναι η σωστή προφορά και όχι η άλλη...


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> έτσι και τα ελληνικά που διδασκόμαστε είναι τα - πώς να τα πω - αθηναϊκά (νάτο πάλι το κατεστημένο της Αθήνας...)


Αν τα πεις και _*κολονακιώτικα*_ (ή _κολωνακιώτικα_) δεν θα πέσεις έξω. Έχουν τη σωστή αύρα.


Τα κρητικά του Ηράκλειου δεν είναι τα πιο βαριά στην Κρήτη — το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Όμως, όταν ανέβηκα στην Αθήνα για σπουδές και δουλειά, και στα δεκαοχτώ μου μπήκα σε τάξη της πλατείας Συντάγματος να διδάξω, συνειδητά-ασυνείδητα απέβαλα και τα ψήγματα κρητικής προφοράς που είχα. Για πολλούς μήνες με καταλάβαιναν αν έλεγα _τέτοιος_, επειδή το πρόφερα _τέθοιος_ — μέχρι που το έπνιξα κι αυτό. Δεν θα με ενοχλούσε καθόλου να καταλάβαιναν οι άλλοι ότι είμαι από την Κρήτη. Το αντίθετο: ο κοσμοπολιτισμός μου και ο διεθνισμός μου σταματά εκεί που αρχίζει το καμάρι μου για τη σχέση μου με την Κρήτη και θυμάμαι που, όταν με ρωτούσαν ξένοι από πού είμαι, δεν έλεγα «I'm Greek», έλεγα «I'm Cretan». Έχω ωστόσο την εντύπωση ότι ο νεαρός που απέβαλε αυτά τα ψήγματα προφοράς το έκανε επειδή ήθελε να διαπραγματευτεί την καταγωγή του με τους δικούς του όρους και όχι με τους όρους που θα επέλεγαν οι άλλοι. Που κάτι ίσως μας λέει για τον τρόπο που βλέπει ο κόσμος κάποια πράγματα — ή που νομίζουμε ότι τα βλέπει.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 20, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν το είχα δει αυτό το νήμα...
> 
> ...αντί να λέμε δε μπους και δε πουμπ που λένε οι Μανκουνιανοί και οι Λιβερπούλιανς ή Γουέι γιου γκόοοοινγκ, μαν που λένε οι Τζόρντις στο Νιουκάσλ. :)



Α, αγαπητέ, οι Τζόρντις του Νιούκασλ και γουέι γιου γκόοον έχουν και μπους και πουμπ και ρούνταμπουτ, είναι κομπλέ (με την πόλη αυτή έχω έρωτα αξεπέραστο). :)


Επίσης, μια που ανέφερες την "αθηναϊκή" προφορά: Αναρωτιέμαι πώς επικράτησε ως "επίσημη" προφορά ή μάλλον πότε, αφού τον καιρό που η Αθήνα έγινε πρωτεύουσα του νεοσύστατου κράτους είχε μια χούφτα πληθυσμό. Η Αθήνα μάζεψε ανθρώπους απ' όλες της γωνιές της χώρας οι οποίοι, μεταξύ άλλων, έφεραν μαζί τους και τις προφορές του τόπου τους. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη, λοιπόν, εάν ή κατά πόσο οι πολλοί υιοθέτησαν τις συνήθειες των λίγων "βέρων" Αθηναίων. Πιθανότερο θα μου φαινόταν η "επίσημη" ελληνική προφορά να είναι μια σούπα με στοιχεία από παντού. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω πολλά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, σκέψεις κάνω.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 20, 2010)

Έρωτας μεγάλος και από δω... Σπούδασα εκεί και έχω πολλές επαφές με την αγαπημένη toon της βόρειας Αγγλίας και τώρα έστειλα μια φοιτήτριά μου και αναγκάστηκα να ανασύρω από τη μνήμη μου όλο το χάρτη της πόλης και τα ωραία μέρη που ήξερα και ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα. Με έπιασε μια νοσταλγία. Πετάγεσαι από το Αμβούργο, σωστά;


----------



## psifio (Sep 20, 2010)

Να ένα άρθρο για το θέμα:
"Stereotypes, Variation and Change: Understanding the change of coronal sonorants in a rural variety of Modern Greek" του Παναγιώτη Παππά. [_Language Variation and Change_ (2008), 20:493-526 Cambridge University Press]
(Αν κάνετε κλικ στον τίτλο κατεβάζετε το pdf με ολόκληρο το άρθρο.)

Abstract

The results of a study of the variation between the palatal and alveolar pronunciation of the coronal sonorants /l/ and /n/ in a rural Greek community are presented. The study integrates the methodologies of both large surveys and ethnographic studies and shows that there is change in progress as younger speakers adopt the alveolar pronunciation through contact with urban varieties. The results of the statistical analysis indicate that the variation is determined by factors such as gender, education, attitude toward the local community, and awareness of the variation. The responses given in the interviews reveal that the palatal pronunciation is stigmatized as vlachika, a term that connotes rural rather than urban, uneducated rather than educated, and naive rather than sophisticated attributes. This information coupled with a closer look at the behavior of particular individuals helps elucidate aspects of the pattern of variation that at first appear to be counterintuitive.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2010)

Εγώ τα είπα όλα στο μήνυμά που περί επίσημης γλώσσας και προφοράς και προφανώς δε με διαβάσατε γιατί ακόμα αναρωτιέστε, αλλά δεν πειράζει, δεν τα ξαναλέω.

Μια ερώτηση για το Γιάννη: σε ποιους κανόνες αναφέρεσαι; Εννοείς ότι δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστό γραμμα στο ελληνικό αλφάβητο για τα νι και τα λι; Μα δεν υπάρχει ούτε ξεχωριστό γράμμα για το /jo/, όπως λέμε χωριό, γιορτή κλπ, ούτε προφέρουμε το κ το ίδιο στις λέξεις καιρός και καλός, αλλά δεν γράφουμε κιερός. 
Μήπως θεωρείς ότι η ορθή ελληνική προφορά είναι η προφορά του


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2010)

Και μια που μπορεί η Παππά κι ο Εμπειρικος να μη μας φτανουν, ας ακούσουμε κια _gli_γη Λαμπέτη, ειδικά εκεί που επαναλαμβάνει τη μ_gni_μη





Και τον 





Είναι δυνατόν να μιλάνε όλοι αυτοί λάθος; Μα όλοι; Ακόμα κι οι επαγγελματίες της ορθοφωνίας;


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 21, 2010)

Ο Ελύτης πάλι μόνο το λι το λέει "σωστά", γιατί το νι το βρήκα "λάθος" σε καναδυοπεντέξι σημεία:

0:47 έτσι γεννήθηκε το άξιον εστί

5:26 ο ποιητής πρέπει να συντονίζει

6:02 προσλαμβάνει τον ίδιο χαρακτήρα

7:54 τον Ιούλιο κάποτε μισανοίξανε

8:12 των αιώνων όργητες ξεφωνίζοντας


----------



## Costas (Sep 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> δεν έλεγα «I'm Greek», έλεγα «I'm Cretan».


Δεν μας λες όμως πώς ακριβώς το πρόφερνες αυτό το Cretan. 



Porkcastle said:


> Δεν είμαι σίγουρη, λοιπόν, εάν ή κατά πόσο οι πολλοί υιοθέτησαν τις συνήθειες των λίγων "βέρων" Αθηναίων.


Απ' όσο ξέρω, οι Γκάγκαροι τσιτάκιζαν (Αγ. Γεώργιος Καρύτσης [δηλ. Καρύκης]). Για τα gli, gni, δεν ξέρω τι έκαναν.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Κώστα, μου θύμισες το ανέκδοτο με τον Κρητικό που, όταν πρωτοπήγε στην Αθήνα, ζητούσε στο περίπτερο μια "κακάρα". :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2010)

Το _Cretan_ δεν προσφέρεται για ανέκδοτα, αλλά υπάρχουν καλύτερα. Από τη ζωή βγαλμένα. Οι Κρητικοί είμαστε οι μόνοι που πάντα προφέρουμε σωστά το Proficiency. Ρωτήστε κόσμο που το έχει πάρει, οι περισσότεροι θα το προφέρουν «προφίσιενσι» (οι Κύπριοι αναγνώστες παρακαλώ να διαβάσουν «προφίσενσι»). Μόνο οι Κρητικοί έχουν στο τσεπάκι το παχύ «σ» για να το πουν σωστά, «προφίʃενσι». Αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε «παρετυμολογήσεις», σαν τον δάσκαλο από την Κρήτη που με ρώτησε όταν τους δίδαξα το ship: «Οι χίπις από το ship βγήκαν;» (Οι «χίπις», βέβαια, προφέρθηκαν «ʃίπις».) Και το φαινόμενο «κακάρα»: Πείραζα τη μακαρίτισσα τη μάνα μου (που αναγνώριζες την καταγωγή της με το που άνοιγε το στόμα της) βάζοντάς την να προφέρει το γαλλικό _voyage_. Θα περίμενε κανείς να έχει πρόβλημα με το πρώτο [j] και κανένα πρόβλημα με το παχύ [ʒ]. Η κακομοίρα, από την πολλή προφύλαξη, έλεγε [vwa'jaj] και πέρασαν αρκετά χρόνια για να καταλάβω γιατί το πρόφερε έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Ώφου ώφου... Ετούτονέ και κλείνω το.
Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά η Πελαʒία από το λοʒιστήριο άκουσε την ατάκα της από το κομπʒιούτερ :):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBw0GDZLbts


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2010)

Και μέσα στην Κρήτη πρέπει να υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις προφοράς -θυμάμαι φίλους μου Χανιώτες, φανατικούς αντικαστρινούς, να κοροϊδεύουν την προφορά "ζήπεδο".


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 23, 2010)

Και εδώ στην Κύπρο, το sh σε όλα πάει σύννεφο... αλλά και το τζ παχύ... οπότε όντως, νίκελ, ούτε αυτοί θα είχαν πρόβλημα να προφέρουν αυτά που λες...


----------

